# Ditchin' work for the Ditch



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Had some time off and it coincided with a beautiful 70 degree day. Fished the HD.

Fishing report in 4 words:
Beautiful
Day
Slow
Bite


Managed 3 at 16-19" on a gulp. Lost another one on a live minnow (of course it felt like a citation). Lots of boats out and most folks were s-l-o-w trolling. Saw some pick up here and there but overall it looked pretty slow on the late morning incoming. Most productive boat I watched were tossing sinking twitchbaits in the shallows.









The Launch









18"









Fat 19"


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the report, at least you got some pullage! :beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

At least you had better luck then me and my bro did. Good job! I paddled to all spots except for the cove. Next time I'm headed there for protection and production!

ps- what lure did you use?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

wannabeangler said:


> At least you had better luck then me and my bro did. Good job! I paddled to all spots except for the cove. Next time I'm headed there for protection and production!
> 
> ps- what lure did you use?


Were you out there Monday? I saw about 3 other yaks in the river.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Great catch!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

chest2head&glassy said:


> Were you out there Monday? I saw about 3 other yaks in the river.


Sorry, but no I wasn't there Monday.......Sunday was my NON-biting day......:fishing:


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Nice catch wut was the choice of bait


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

jon1325 said:


> Nice catch wut was the choice of bait


he said gulp looks like swimming mullet


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> he said gulp looks like swimming mullet


Yep those nasty smelly swimming mullet on a 3/8 jig. They produce but earlier in fall bass assassins and other non-gulp (read less expensive) curly tail grubs were just as productive.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Purty work Albie.


----------

